# Red Dappled Dachshund



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Lucy is a 2 month old dachshund. Microchipped and up to date with her shots. Our older chihuahua just isn’t having it. Paid $3000 selling for $1500.
Mike 713-478-1044











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

